# Breeder Recommendations around CT



## CTormey (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello,

I am looking to get a Golden Retriever puppy and currently live in Fairfield, CT. I've researched a ton of breeders and having a hard time figuring out which ones are reliable. Any help is greatly appreciated!!!

Goldiva Goldens

Chickasaw Kennels

Golden Grahams

Broadway Goldens

Tranquil Hill Goldens

Ridley Red Retrivers

Gold & Silver's Pets

Lancaster Puppies


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Have you used the search feature on the forum? I know there have been previous threads about Ridley red and
Lancaster puppies. I don't think Lancaster puppies is a breeder, it's a broker website.


----------



## Hmorgan (Dec 11, 2016)

Abalee goldens in Farfield county CT has a good reputation and I've read threads about them on here. It was a breeder I was considering when we lived in Avon, CT but we recently moved to RI so I ended up getting a pup from a local breeder. It looks like Abalee has 2 litters planned for this year. Best of luck to you.


----------



## CTormey (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you so much! I just reached out to them. Really appreciate the help!!


----------



## CoopersMom16 (Dec 29, 2016)

I got my pup from Jane Zimmerman at Cloverdale Goldens in Tolland. I know someone else who also got their puppy from there this year. She breeds beautiful dogs. People actually stop in cars as I’m walking to ask what breeder I got him from.
Good luck.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What are you looking for in a puppy? I know a couple of CT breeders, but they are breeding higher-energy field-type dogs. If you plan to hunt or do hunt training with them, they'd be good..


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy is a Beau Geste Golden from Massachusetts. He's perfect in every way.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

I've heard good things about Overlook in Sherman, Ct. Close to Fairfield. All clearances appear to be in place.
I would consider contacting them if I was looking for a Golden. Best of luck in your pursuit.

dlm ny country


----------



## CTormey (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you everyone!!

Is it worth it to pay more money? I am getting ranges from $2000 to $3000 so just want to know if the extra money is worth it!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

The most important step you can take is making sure your breeder has all the necessary health clearances in the breeding program. There are four of them. Heart, elbows hips and eyes. 
This link should help.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/71378-what-clearances-look-like.html

Ljack has made this list available to help with clearances.

dlm ny country


----------



## jessny (Jan 21, 2018)

That info graphic is helpful. Thank you. I'm also looking at breeders in Connecticut, as we live close to the state line and there seem to be a lot of reputable breeders in CT. If anyone has suggestions on breeders for a puppy that would be a family pet, please post. Thank you!


----------



## bpp0417 (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi, 
Hmorgan, would you mind sharing which breeder in RI?


----------



## Hmorgan (Dec 11, 2016)

My puppy came from Rosemist goldens in Harrisville, RI. I wanted a Mardovar Golden and had been in touch with that breeder and she told me about a litter sired by one of her boys. Mardovar has been around since the 70's and that breeder is very involved in showing conformation and obidience. My first golden was from Mardovar lines as well. Beautiful dogs. Clearances are done. The Mardovar website is out of date but there are lots of pics of the type of dog she is producing.
Very nice, down to earth lady.


----------



## bpp0417 (Jan 24, 2018)

Hmorgan said:


> My puppy came from Rosemist goldens in Harrisville, RI. I wanted a Mardovar Golden and had been in touch with that breeder and she told me about a litter sired by one of her boys. Mardovar has been around since the 70's and that breeder is very involved in showing conformation and obidience. My first golden was from Mardovar lines as well. Beautiful dogs. Clearances are done. The Mardovar website is out of date but there are lots of pics of the type of dog she is producing.
> Very nice, down to earth lady.


Are you happy with the Rosemist Golden?


----------



## Hmorgan (Dec 11, 2016)

"Are you happy with the Rosemist golden?"

The answer to that question is mostly yes, though buying him was a bit of an impulse decision. 
The breeder is very nice and down to earth. 

The trainer from puppy kindergarten has a Golden from Dee's Goldens in Westerly. He is a gorgeous boy and that along with Mardovar Goldens, and Friday Goldens was another breeder I was considering.


----------



## CTormey (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks Hmorgn! What was the breeder you used in RI? We are willing to travel.

Thanks!


----------



## jessny (Jan 21, 2018)

That puppy is beautiful!

CTormey, did you wind up choosing a breeder?


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Hello, I got one of our first Goldens, around 1990, through Beau Geste. Unfortunately, Daisy died from complications of Cushing’s Disease at 10 years of age. I had no idea she was still breeding Goldens?


----------

